# Kobalt 24V Max power tools



## okbear (Jun 3, 2018)

I have gone “all in” with the Kobalt 24V Max system. I have been very satisfied so far. I have the drill, impact, circular saw, sander, flashlight (not so handy yet) and usb charger (handy for me). Batteries for this system are CHEAP at $20. They are the smaller batteries but with a spare rapid charger and a couple extra batteries, I haven’t run out of juice during an all day project yet. I have four batteries. There are larger batteries a available for more but I prefer the smaller lighter batteries. These tools probably aren’t Dewalt quality but are worthy of a look if you are looking for a set of power tools. I have pounded on them pretty good with no issues. I will say that the palm sander leaves a bit to be desired. It works okay but not like the corded Dewalt. It’s great for small jobs where you don’t want to mess with a cord, though. If you have a LAR account with Lowes or can catch them on sale, they are a great deal. They were ridiculously cheap during black friday and spring black friday sales.


----------

